# Gamecircle profiles for kids kindle logins



## FlynHokie (Dec 8, 2016)

Hey all.  New to this forum.  I have a couple of kindles, with each one having my 3 children's profiles on them.  I'd like for the games to sync between the two kindles for each kids profile, so they can use either one to play their games and maintain progress.  

I was hoping gamecircle could do this.  I can't figure out how to give each kids login a separate gamecircle profile, so that they can each have their own progress tracked.  Is there a way to do this?


----------

